# Macbook Panic problem



## xkbmxzero (Nov 19, 2009)

I keep getting a panic that i am not able to understand. Can someone tell me what exactly this means. 


panic(cpu 0 caller 0x0043913): "Unable to find driver for this platform: \"ACPI\".\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.15.4/iokit/Kernel/IOPlatformExpert.cpp:1407

Debugger called: <panic>
Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x1be3bdd8 : 0x12b4c6 (0x45f91c 0x1be3be0c 0x13355c 0x0)
0x1be3be28 : 0x43913f (0x4a6228 0x3541710 0x1be3be58 0x35b26c0)
0x1be3be48 : 0x417068 (0x36cb000 0x35a6d80 0x1 0x3f1478)
0x1be3bea8 : 0x41890b (0x35a6d80 0x36cb000 0x36c0700 0x0)
0x1be3bf28 : 0x41816f (0x35a6d80 0x35b26c0 0x8 0xffffffff)
0x1be3bf78 : 0x419803 (0x35a6d80 0x0 0x1be3bfac 0x1)
0x1be3bfc8 : 0x1a14fc (0x35b0d00 0x0 0x1a40b5 0x35a28b8)
Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: Unknown

Mac OS verion:
Not yet set

Kernel Version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0: Wed Jul 15 16:55:01 pdt
System uptime in nanoseconds: 252742232







If anyone can tell me what all this means i would greatly appreciate it. Also how to fix the issue. THANKS


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you try updating or installing the OS recently, or even throw away in the trash some files you didn't know what they were? The problem is a major part of your OS is missing. At this point, the only thing you can do is reinstall the OS, so look for the DVD's that came with the Mac, you'll need the one labeled OS X install. Basically, the core OS components that know how to recognize the hardware and then how to use it are missing, hence the can't find driver error.


----------



## xkbmxzero (Nov 19, 2009)

I did infact update to 10.5.8 and got all this from that. thanks i will do that. I was actually going to do that now anyway but now I have an understanding of this error.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you got this after an update, it means that the update was interrupted and didn't finish, like someone turning off the Mac before it was done. Did you let Software Update do it, or did you down load the combo update and run it?


----------



## xkbmxzero (Nov 19, 2009)

i let software update do it


----------

